# Thinking of a upgrading my airless



## Coppermountainpaint (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey guys first time posting here, I was wondering if anyone had any input. I currently have a titan 440 we do mostly exterior repaints and the occasional new construction, we are pushing hard into more new construction as well as elastomeric exteriors. I was thinking of buying a graco ultra max 2 pro contractor 695. My question is on an average job how much more productive would I be with the larger pump? I understand that it could handle heavier bodied coatings but just with a standard average exterior latex would it be faster? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Coppermountainpaint said:


> Hey guys first time posting here, I was wondering if anyone had any input. I currently have a titan 440 we do mostly exterior repaints and the occasional new construction, we are pushing hard into more new construction as well as elastomeric exteriors. I was thinking of buying a graco ultra max 2 pro contractor 695. My question is on an average job how much more productive would I be with the larger pump? I understand that it could handle heavier bodied coatings but just with a standard average exterior latex would it be faster? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Theoretically, the 695 will pump out more GPM, but let's be honest. Regular exterior painting is more about taping and precision. Unless your doing underground parking garages or miles of drywall with your tip wide open, the 440 is going to be more than powerful enough for almost anything else. 
I also believe you can run 2 hoses off the 695 and would definitely pump elastomerics alot easier. I say go for it and hang on to your 440 for the smaller/medium jobs..


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Coppermountainpaint said:


> Hey guys first time posting here, I was wondering if anyone had any input. I currently have a titan 440 we do mostly exterior repaints and the occasional new construction, we are pushing hard into more new construction as well as elastomeric exteriors. I was thinking of buying a graco ultra max 2 pro contractor 695. My question is on an average job how much more productive would I be with the larger pump? I understand that it could handle heavier bodied coatings but just with a standard average exterior latex would it be faster? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your production will depend on your sprayman. If they're fast, they'll have less Downtime waiting for the pump to catch up.

Yes, you can run 2 guns off of it, but 1 gun sacrifices slightly for it.

What I did with mine, is put 150 feet of line on, then I only need to set my machine up once a day. It was never bogged down with a line that long. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Coppermountainpaint said:


> Hey guys first time posting here, I was wondering if anyone had any input. I currently have a titan 440 we do mostly exterior repaints and the occasional new construction, we are pushing hard into more new construction as well as elastomeric exteriors. I was thinking of buying a graco ultra max 2 pro contractor 695. My question is on an average job how much more productive would I be with the larger pump? I understand that it could handle heavier bodied coatings but just with a standard average exterior latex would it be faster? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TriTech t9 with 150ft of hose. Best pump you'll ever use.

Graco are a close second, too many bells and whistles to break on them imo


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

SS Painting said it; the increased productivity absolutely depends upon who's holding the gun. For interior walls & ceilings is where you'd see the biggest increase, since there's no denying that when spraying w & c with a 440, a ton of the time is spent waiting for the pump to catch up. If I had to quantify it, I'd guess that I'd be able to be almost twice as fast on interior blow-and-go's with the 695 over the 440. Even on exteriors though, if you're doing a large side with some sheen and keeping a wet edge is paramount, the 440 will lag if the sprayman is really moving, which would not only affect productivity, but also the finished product.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

There is absolutely no difference in the output of your 440i to the Graco 695 when using the same tip. The tip size controls the flow of material at full trigger. The key is the larger pump will push thicker materials over longer hose lengths at minimal pressure drop.
I have the 440i, it was my first spray pump. I had 150' of line and used a 515 for stucco. It was ok, but sometimes would lag with some materials. When I upgraded to the 640i there was no lag plus I can spray elastomeric from time to time with a 625 and not have a problem. Could only use a 621 with the 440 and definetley not at 150'.

The 695 is only a one gun pump, so don't think you can do two, you would need the 795 for that.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> TriTech t9 with 150ft of hose. Best pump you'll ever use.
> 
> Graco are a close second, too many bells and whistles to break on them imo


That T9 from TriTech is my dream pump, def on my to buy list when the 795 finally kicks the bucket. 

Have you seen in person, or know anyone who has had experience with the TriTech universal spray pole? I have an 18 and 9" jet roller, but that TriTech version sure looks lighter and more maneuverable.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mattpaints82 said:


> That T9 from TriTech is my dream pump, def on my to buy list when the 795 finally kicks the bucket.
> 
> Have you seen in person, or know anyone who has had experience with the TriTech universal spray pole? I have an 18 and 9" jet roller, but that TriTech version sure looks lighter and more maneuverable.



Nope looks pretty cool though, like most things graco these days tritech just seems more robust and less over engineered.


Graco seriously needs to take a step back and make a bigger pump without the digital display and bluetooth. What's next incorporate amazon alexa into the pump? Who needs all that in an industrial tool?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Nope looks pretty cool though, like most things graco these days tritech just seems more robust and less over engineered.
> 
> 
> Graco seriously needs to take a step back and make a bigger pump without the digital display and bluetooth. What's next incorporate amazon alexa into the pump? Who needs all that in an industrial tool?



Maybe an integrated bluetooth speaker? AM/FM radio, small screen for watching you-tube videos on why my pump doesn't work!!


----------

